# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Mota"s Reef III

## Carlos Mota

boas

cá vai a terceira tentativa de fazer alguma coisa de jeito :Coradoeolhos: 
dizem que a terceira é de vez :Admirado: mas aqui em casa a palavra difinitivo é complicado :yb624: 

aquário 250*80*70 vidro de 19mm
o vidro da frente vai ser cortado em vidro azul extra claro
desde a minha ultima montagem onde usei este vidro fiquei maravilhado
não tem destroção (efeito garrafa) tenho o aquário com dois anos sem um único risco, é certo que tenho muito cuidado para o não riscar
mas leva-me a  entender que o vidro é mais duro que o normal
a parte técnica não tenho muito a acrescentar pois vai ficar ligado ao sistema do fragario do norte http://www.reefforum.net/f18/fragario-do-norte-16824/
esta montagem vai levar quase só rocha morta pela razão de querer fazer a montagem da rocha a seco, onde 90% da rocha irá ser em troncos de tonga

isto é o inicio onde irei alterar conforme as modificações que for fazendo
fica a foto do vidro frontal

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> boas
> 
> cá vai a terceira tentativa de fazer alguma coisa de jeito
> dizem que a terceira é de vezmas aqui em casa a palavra difinitivo é complicado
> 
> aquário 250*80*70 vidro de 19mm
> o vidro da frente vai ser cortado em vidro azul extra claro
> desde a minha ultima montagem onde usei este vidro fiquei maravilhado
> não tem destroção (efeito garrafa) tenho o aquário com dois anos sem um único risco, é certo que tenho muito cuidado para o não riscar
> ...


Olá Carlos

Em primeiro lugar adorei esse nome, dá um toque especial ao novo sistema  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .
Essa da terceira é que é de vez, deu-me vontade enorme de rir, pois nos salgados nada é definitivo, basta olharmos para os nossos sistemas e temos a resposta  :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663: .
Tamanho do aquário é brutal, mas dá-me a sensaçao de que nao vai ficar por aqui, mas esperemos para ver  :SbOk2:  :SbOk2:  :SbOk2: 
Essa do vidro da frente ser azul, deixa me curioso, pois deve dar uma tonalidade melhor aos corais, escusas assim de trabalhar fotoshop :Pracima:  :Pracima:  :Pracima: 

Em relação a só usares rocha morta, vai te obrigar a fazer um ciclo mais longo e interrogo-me se te vais aguentar tanto tempo com o aquário a ciclar ou montas um sofá e uma televisão no fragário?
Outra questão que te queria colocar era se ao iniciares um ciclo novo e tendo o fragario ligado ao sistema principal nao te irá prejudicar o sistema dos frags, por causa dos picos de amonia e nitritos?

*Boa sorte com esse projecto e que tenhas mais sucesso com este do que conseguiste obter com os anteriores e que o próximo ainda venha a ser melhor*

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Mais um aquario para enjoar....em ver cores cores, dedicação e crescimentos à parva  :Coradoeolhos: 




> cá vai a terceira tentativa de fazer alguma coisa de jeito


Deves de tar a gozar!!! Pelo menos comigo tas....  :yb624: 

Da lhe gás a força toda.

A respeito da rocha morta, pois nada que o colónias de bactérias não faça milagres, pelo menos para começar, acredito que o Carlos deve de por o aquario a ciclar numa sump à parte, depois de tudo controlado ligando ao sistema acaba por ganhar a vida que esta nos aquários dos frags

Oh Oh Oh Oh Oh 

 :Xmascheers:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Carlos.

Já temos motivo de interesse para 2010. Força com esse projecto.  :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

se os outros aquarios já eram muito bons, este com a experiencia toda que fos-te adquirindo ainda deve ficar muito melhor.... :SbPoiss:  :SbPoisson6:  :SbPoisson9:  :SbRequin2: 


força com isso.


grande abraço

 :Xmascheers:

----------


## Manuel Gomes

Para não teres riscos nos antigos, com que material tens limpo (raspado) a coralina dos vidros?

O novo projecto cheira-me a colonização de reefbrancres. Estou certo?

Força nisso.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

*Grande Carlos

Bem quanto ao projecto já falamos muito sobre ele,mas acho que sim, fazer melhor é um pouco difícil...mas não impossível porque o antigo roçava a perfeição...
Vou seguir atento e também  indo ai a cima sempre que possivel.
Em relação a rocha morta,vai haver cura nao vai....?Se é que  já nao esta de molho!!!!*

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Carlos 
Desde ja os meus parabens é sem duvida um projecto a seguir.Isso cada vez esta melhor qualquer dia vais acabar por fazer concorrência ao Oceanario :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .Fala um pouco mais desse vidro da frente azul extra claro.Como o nome que referiste indica deve ter uma tonalidade azulada.É um vidro comum de se encontrar em qualquer vidreira?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Em primeiro lugar adorei esse nome, dá um toque especial ao novo sistema .


pois, pois, só nós dois é que sabemos :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 




> Tamanho do aquário é brutal, mas dá-me a sensaçao de que nao vai ficar por aqui, mas esperemos para ver


desta vez vou tentar que sim,até porque não tem muito mais por onde crescer
foi tudo rentiadinho ao maximo :yb624:  :yb624: 




> Essa do vidro da frente ser azul, deixa me curioso, pois deve dar uma tonalidade melhor aos corais, escusas assim de trabalhar fotoshop


não é ao contrario,apenas se vê tudo mais cristalino
a maior parte das pessoas não nota porque tem aquario até 12 mm
mas acredita que depois de passar da barreira dos 15 mm faz muita diferença




> Em relação a só usares rocha morta, vai te obrigar a fazer um ciclo mais longo e interrogo-me se te vais aguentar tanto tempo com o aquário a ciclar


este aquario é apenas um juntar de agua ao sistema existente,o que faz que possa logo juntar peixes e corais,mas ciclo vai fazer, os primeiros meses vai ser o nojo do costume,mas é um processo do qual ninguem se livra :Coradoeolhos: 




> ra questão que te queria colocar era se ao iniciares um ciclo novo e tendo o fragario ligado ao sistema principal nao te irá prejudicar o sistema dos frags, por causa dos picos de amonia e nitritos?


como te disse em cima é apenas juntar mais agua ao sistema espero que o sistema esteja subciente maturado para engolir esses picos de amonia e nitritos, o tempo o dirá




> A respeito da rocha morta, pois nada que o colónias de bactérias não faça milagres, pelo menos para começar, acredito que o Carlos deve de por o aquario a ciclar numa sump à parte, depois de tudo controlado ligando ao sistema acaba por ganhar a vida que esta nos aquários dos frags


já me passou pela cabeça meter o aquario uma semana a trabalhar sozinho só com circulação e escumador ao fim de uma semana vazar completamente o aquario encher de novo e juntar ao sistema,hummmm ai até precisaria de umas opiniões de até que ponto isso seria positivo




> se os outros aquarios já eram muito bons, este com a experiencia toda que fos-te adquirindo ainda deve ficar muito melhor....


deus te ouça :yb663:  :yb663:  :yb663: 




> Para não teres riscos nos antigos, com que material tens limpo (raspado) a coralina dos vidros?


uso apenas limpadores magneticos com Easy Blade 
podes comprar aqui  :yb624:  http://www.oceanreef.pt




> O novo projecto cheira-me a colonização de reefbrancres. Estou certo?


sim tás certo,mas a razão de usar isso é cada vez menos ter depositos para materia organica depositada
vou assentar na areia o menos rocha possivel




> Em relação a rocha morta,vai haver cura nao vai....?Se é que já nao esta de molho!!!!


como já disse em cima a cura vai ser só nessa semana,mas ainda nada tá defenido, a ver vamos




> Como o nome que referiste indica deve ter uma tonalidade azulada.É um vidro comum de se encontrar em qualquer vidreira?


quando olhas através da espessura do vidro,o normal e ele ser verde ou esverdeado,este é azulado depois de aplicado apenas notas diferença em que é mais claro que o normal e não faz a destroção normal de vidro groso o chamado efeito garrafa
olhas de qualquer angulo para o aquario e não sentes desfazamento.desculpa mas não te sei explicar melhor
em principio qualquer vidraria arranja, só não tem porque não é um vidro corrente pois é bastante mais caro do que o normal
só que quando se monta um aquario desta envergadura e só metendo o vidro da frente que é o que é preciso,não fica assim tão mais caro, vale bem o dinheiro que custa

cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Carlos,

Aí está mais um belo reef a nascer... tenho a certeza!

Essa questão do vidro frontal é muito bem pensada. O meu aquário é de 19mm e realmente é uma  algo que não gosto, às vezes distorce um bocado a visão, especialmente quando olhamos de lado. O vidro frontal substancialmente mais caro?

Outra questão... vais usar areia?

Quanto ao que tu dizes de esvaziar o aquário todo ao fim de uma semana, parece-me uma boa ideia. O Juca se te recordas fez isso no fim do 1º mês, salvo erro.

Boa sorte

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Olá Carlos

Só vejo fatores positivos em passares o aquário por agua. Quanto mais vezes e durante mais tempo o fizeres, quanto melhor. Sempre ajuda a limpar algumas impurezas que venham na rocha e no aquário.

Admiro a ousadia que tiveste para desmontar aquele belo Reef e começar com outro, sei que também da prazer começar novos projectos quando se faz as coisas com gosto e paciência, mas seria uma decisão mais facil de tomar se o outro fosse um aquário mediano ou com problemas, o que não era o caso.

Boa Sorte e Força Nisso  :SbOk: 

Abraço,
Hugo

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> boas
> 
> 
> 
> pois, pois, só nós dois é que sabemos
> 
> 
> 
> desta vez vou tentar que sim,até porque não tem muito mais por onde crescer
> ...


Olá Carlos


Não sabia essa do vidro, mas tou curioso em ver esse efeito.
Mesmo assim juntando água ao sistema, acredito que esses picos de amonia e nitritos irao aparecer, bem como as alguitas nas rochas novas, mas claro que boas tpa`s irao minimizar esse efeito e rapidamente irá passar.

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Carlos,

parabéns por mais um projecto que promete ser no mínimo tão auspicioso como o que agora acaba, espero que não me leves a mal, mas fiz uma pesquisa pelos teus "arquivos" e resolvi deixar aqui uma pequena contribuição para que todos possam ver um bocadinho do teu caminho percorrido até chegares ao Mota"s Reef III, e também para que tu mates saudades dos tempos passados.

Abril_2005


Dezembro_2005


Novembro_2006


Abril_2007


Dezembro_2009 


*Mota"s Reef III*
Aguardamos desenvolvimentos para que este espaço seja ocupado com uma fotografia

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Nuno. 

Bela pesquisa  :Olá:  eu conheço o Carlos Mota desde do principio da entrada dele nos salgado e nunca tinha visto esse aquario pequeno  :SbSourire2: .

Tenho a certeza que este aquario  :yb668:  vai ser o ultimo do Carlos mas sim o principio de uma nova era. :yb665: 

Os aquarios marinhos estão diferentes do que á uns anos atrás, quando eu e  o Carlos começamos nessa altura em Portugal havia poucos sistemas de agua salgada só as pessoas com mais estabilidade economica é que o poderiam ter, mas isso foi mudando e agora esta mais acesivel a quase todas as bolsas.
-Hoje posso afirmar que somos uns dos melhores da europa lado a lado com a Alemanha. :Palmas: 

Os aquarios da nova era estão aparecer devagar devido a crise como é normal, alguns mais largos outros mais altos com novas colunas secas, pouca rocha, novos equipamentos e o principal uma nova maneira de ver a aquariofilia marinha. :SbOk: 

Estou com muita espectativa em relação a este novo aquario do Carlos para ver as novidades. :Admirado: 

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Essa questão do vidro frontal é muito bem pensada. O meu aquário é de 19mm e realmente é uma algo que não gosto, às vezes distorce um bocado a visão, especialmente quando olhamos de lado. O vidro frontal substancialmente mais caro?]


pensa antes assim, o vidro é das coisas que nunca vais poder mudar e se o vidro da frente normal custar 250 e o extra claro 500 é apenas 250 de diferença em que vais levar toda a vida util do aquario

acredita que vale bem essa diferença :SbOk5: mas claro é apenas a minha ideia :Coradoeolhos: 




> Outra questão... vais usar areia?


vou, mais por estética do que por outra coisa, mas apenas o minimo 2\3 cm no maximo




> Mesmo assim juntando água ao sistema, acredito que esses picos de amonia e nitritos irao aparecer, bem como as alguitas nas rochas novas, mas claro que boas tpa`s irao minimizar esse efeito e rapidamente irá passar.


espero que tenhas razão :yb663: 




> espero que não me leves a mal, mas fiz uma pesquisa pelos teus "arquivos" e resolvi deixar aqui uma pequena contribuição para que todos possam ver um bocadinho do teu caminho percorrido até chegares ao Mota"s Reef III, e também para que tu mates saudades dos tempos passados.


grande Nuno

tás maluco leval a mal uma coisas dessas  :yb668: 

só tenho é que agradecer o tempo que perdes-te com a pesquisa e metes-te aqui as fotos de quase 5 anos da minha luta nos salgados

é sempre bom recordar :SbOk: 




> Os aquarios marinhos estão diferentes do que á uns anos atrás, quando eu e o Carlos começamos nessa altura em Portugal havia poucos sistemas de agua salgada só as pessoas com mais estabilidade economica é que o poderiam ter, mas isso foi mudando e agora esta mais acesivel a quase todas as bolsas.


só de pensar em ter comprado o sarco da primeira foto(que foi o meu primeiro coral) por 65 em especial favor de um amigo que trabalhava na loja  :yb624:  :yb624: 

mas deixando de coisas e voltando as fotos que é o que o povo gosta  :SbSourire2: 

mestre dos furos em ação


a colagem



descanso dos guerreiros


a foto da praxe

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

com muito bom aspecto....aquela parte de tras vai ser a coluna seca?

cumps e continuação de bom trabalho...

ps-A ver se para o Carnaval isso já está a bombar...

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Carlos,
> 
> parabéns por mais um projecto que promete ser no mínimo tão auspicioso como o que agora acaba, espero que não me leves a mal, mas fiz uma pesquisa pelos teus "arquivos" e resolvi deixar aqui uma pequena contribuição para que todos possam ver um bocadinho do teu caminho percorrido até chegares ao Mota"s Reef III, e também para que tu mates saudades dos tempos passados.
> 
> Abril_2005
> 
> 
> Dezembro_2005
> 
> ...


Olá Nuno

Adorei, bom registo fotográfico, são estas pquenas coisas, que nos fazem ver a evolução das pessoas neste hobbie, mas agora a sério esse primeiro aquário era do mota de certeza?
Até custa a acreditar. :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

:yb624:  Pois era mesmo, alias pela escolha criteriosa dos vivos que deram entrada neste aquário e pela originalidade do nome do tópico podes confirmar que era mesmo dele http://www.reefforum.net/f18/mais-um-salgadito-512/  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Carlos ... brincadeira  :SbSourire:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

vamos mas é lá repor a verdade das coisas :yb624:  :yb624: 
esse já era o meu segundo aquario de agua salgada

o primeiro que montei e meti aqui no forum foi este




e claro o peixe mais lindo que vi e logo comprei foi uma donzela preta :yb624:  :yb624: 


era um mix entre salgado plantado rochoso :yb624:  :yb624: lindo :SbSourire2:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

É realmente engraçado a evolução que tens tido Carlos, mas no fundo gosto mais do teu 1º aquario  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Outra coisa na ultima foto tens o aquario tão azul, tinhas as actinicas ligadas?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> boas
> 
> vamos mas é lá repor a verdade das coisas
> esse já era o meu segundo aquario de agua salgada
> 
> o primeiro que montei e meti aqui no forum foi este
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas Carlos

Tem a sua beleza tambem, pois todos os aquarios salgados tem a beleza e o interesse que os seus donos lhe dão.
Agora fico contente é que esta foto não seja do teu ultimo aquário, porque assim demonstra que evoluiste enquanto aquariofilista marinho, e que procuras sempre a perfeição.
Mas digo te muito sinceramente, gosto muito desse aquário, o layout mostra que tinhas queda, agora para quê nao sei.....lollolllollollollolllollol :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Outra coisa na ultima foto tens o aquario tão azul, tinhas as actinicas ligadas?


não uso actinicas junto com os lumenarcs,uso  apenas uma hora antes de acender e uma hora depois durante os lumenarcs ficam desligadas


hoje foi dia de fazer a estrutura

fica as fotos(desculpem a qualidade mas foi de noite com telemovel)

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

boas

Não faltam umas traves na diagonal, pelo menos na parte de tras para evitar os movimentos horiontais?

se bem que esse tubo tem um diametro enorme....mas vão ser mais de 1500 kg....


No aquario aquela parte de tras é a coluna seca?


abraço e boas entradas e melhores saidas....

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

Carlos não parei de rir com a foto do teu primeiro aqua, principalmente relacionando com o que existe hoje.

Parabéns e obrigado pela evoluçao registada e demonstrada que serve de inspiração á maioria (incluindo eu).

Estou mortinho por ver isso tudo a "bombar", Abraço.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> No aquario aquela parte de tras é a coluna seca?


sim vai levar um pente de 250cm onde vai escoar por 2 furos de 50mm para a sump



> Não faltam umas traves na diagonal, pelo menos na parte de tras para evitar os movimentos horiontais?
> 
> se bem que esse tubo tem um diametro enorme....mas vão ser mais de 1500 kg....


desta vez acho que até exagerei na robustez da estrutura,não é preciso nada mais do que está lá,aguenta umas 30 toneladas

1400 litros de agua 300 kilos de vidro mais rocha e areia 97 kilos de ferro da estrutura 

acho que deve ser bem mais que 1500 kilos :Coradoeolhos: 



> Carlos não parei de rir com a foto do teu primeiro aqua, principalmente relacionando com o que existe hoje.


quando começei se alguem me disse-se que chegaria onde estou hoje tinha-me fartado de rir tambem :yb624: 

mas o mundo dá muitas voltas  :JmdALEnvers: 
cumprimentos

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> boas
> 
> desta vez acho que até exagerei na robustez da estrutura,não é preciso nada mais do que está lá,aguenta umas 30 toneladas


A questão que coloco não é em termos de aguentar o peso, que isso de longe se nota que aguenta....é em relação aos movimentos horizontais....como vais ter a agua em movimento...

Falo por experiencia propria (claro que o diametro do tubo da minha estrutura nada tem a ver com o que tens ai), pois a minha tb parecia muito rubusta e depois ao colocar o aquario (só o aquario vazio) em cima, ela abanava se empurasse na horizontal....

Se fosse eu colocava uns varoes de menor espessura (tipo 40 ou 50mm), em V na parte de tras, nos espaços.Ou seja um em cada espaço desses, pois tens um vão muito grande....mas as opinioes valem o que valem...

O que interessa é que estás com um gande projecto em maos, e está a ficar muito bom, para não variar...

Abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> A questão que coloco não é em termos de aguentar o peso, que isso de longe se nota que aguenta....é em relação aos movimentos horizontais....como vais ter a agua em movimento...


eu sei do que estas a falar mas por essa razão é que faço sempre as estruturas em tubo retangular e não em tubo quadrado soldando sempre a parte maior em sentido horizontal

depois se não me engano a tua estante é tubo 40*40*1,5mm

a minha é de 100*50*2mm só nisso vai uma diferença grande em estabilidade

hoje foi dia de pinturas :JmdALEnvers: 

encontrrei um produto novo(pelo menos para mim)que é silicone liquido para pintar
vi o vendedor a fazer experiencias com aquilo e impressionou-me :SbSourire2: 

depois de seco fica uma camada de borracha dificel de arrancar,vamos lá ver como se porta

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas Carlos.
Quanto custou esse balde? 
Fica aborrachado ou rigido?
Estás a pintar directamente sobre o metal? é galvanizado? e se não for precisa de primario?

É só perguntas! heheh

Abraço

----------


## ricardo f

o mais ademiravel que ja vi neste forum foi a POCA BATALHENSE 2 :Pracima:

----------


## Marcos Martins

> o mais ademiravel que ja vi neste forum foi a POCA BATALHENSE 2


?!?!?

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Grande Carlos,

Embora tenha ficado com uma grande tristeza aquando da tua comunicação da desmantelação dessa maravilha que tinhas na sala, concerteza que o que aí vem me irá deixar ainda mais de queixo caído. Continua a colocar fotos da evolução para irmos podendo admirar a montagem à distância  :Smile: 

PS - Nunca mais apareceste no MSN...

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Carlos,

Mais um magnifico tanque, com umas medidas de meter inveja  :SbOk3: , estou curioso para ver isso a funcionar, quero tirar umas ideias para a remontagem do meu,lol. 
Esse silicone é um espectaculo, conheci esse produto na Concreta 2009, tem uma capacidade de elastecidade incrivel, mas acima de tudo é para ser utilizado com Impermeabilização nas casas e não só, e acredito que é mesmo a melhor marca/produto do sector. Acho que foi muito bem pensado a aplicação desse produto no ferro para protecção contra corrosão.  

Boa sorte

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas,
Carlos fala ai do silicone!

Estou curioso..

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boas,
> Carlos fala ai do silicone!
> 
> Estou curioso..


Viva Marcos,

Não te posso dar  grande explicação tecnica do produto, não é a minha área, mas deixo o link para o dares uma olhada!http://www.construlink.com/Homepage/...2008_12_09.pdf. 
Conheci o produto porque estive no Stand da Henkel Portugal na Feira da Concreta, alias para alem da Feira da Concreta, estou em todas porque trabalho na Exponor, e tudo que possa associar aos aquários, chama-me a atenção, e é um privilégio, muitas vezes poder conhecer determinados produtos antes de eles entrarem no nosso mercado.  
Voltando ao silicone liquido! Depois de ter conhecido o produto, aconcelhei o meu Pai a exprimentar. Ele tem uma infiltração a anos, que vem do terraço e que infiltra num quarto, cozinha e garagem. O meu Pai tudo tem feito mas nada resolve a infiltração, e desde inicio de Dezembro que ele mandou aplicar o silicone liquido, 3 camadas bem dadas incluindo 20 cm de rodape, e até a data não tem tido problema nenhuma. E como todos sabem tem chovido bem!!
Uma outra vantagem deste silicone liquido, é que existem em varias cores, mas penso que no caso da Sista so existe em preto, branco e cinza. Sei que existe mais marcas no mercado com o mesmo produto ou semelhante,  com preços bem mais baixos e com outras cores.

abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Boas Carlos.
> Quanto custou esse balde? 
> Fica aborrachado ou rigido?
> Estás a pintar directamente sobre o metal? é galvanizado? e se não for precisa de primario?


fica aborrachado arranjei a 19,60€ cada balde de um litro

pintei directamente sobre o galvanizado




> Carlos fala ai do silicone!
> 
> Estou curioso..


tava a ver se o silicone secava
como tá tempo muito humido não seca facil :SbOk5: 

cumprimentos

----------


## NunoAlexandre

> É realmente engraçado a evolução que tens tido Carlos, mas no fundo gosto mais do teu 1º aquario 
> 
> Outra coisa na ultima foto tens o aquario tão azul, tinhas as actinicas ligadas?


Desculpem só o off tópico mas ,para ser um grande  aquário ,não precisa ser um aquário grande , e há aquário de pequena litragem que põem muitos aquário ditos grandes a um canto em beleza e cores.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Desculpem só o off tópico mas ,para ser um grande  aquário ,não precisa ser um aquário grande , e há aquário de pequena litragem que põem muitos aquário ditos grandes a um canto em beleza e cores.


Boa Boa  :yb624:  :yb624: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

upsss, respondi pelo Carlos sem querer!

Sorry

----------


## Marcos Martins

Carlos Basaloco, e respondeste bem!
O Carlos Mota ainda estava a espera que o silicone secasse hehe
Por acaso queria mesmo saber se isso dava para aplicar sobre parede tambem!
Pela experiencia relatada vou comprar um desses baldes para uma parede aqui de casa que me anda a dar dor de cabeça...
Abraço!




> Colocada por NunoAlexandre  
> Desculpem só o off tópico mas ,para ser um grande aquário ,não precisa ser um aquário grande , e há aquário de pequena litragem que põem muitos aquário ditos grandes a um canto em beleza e cores.


Claro que sim Nuno, mas, conhecendo o ultimo aquario do Carlos, por muita cor que tenha um pequenito, na estou a ver a superar este novo...  :yb624: 
É que o que falas é verdade, caso sejas muito bom e tenhas um aquario pequeno, comparado com alguem mau com um aquario grande, agora se forem os dois muito bons.... eu vou pelo grande...

----------


## NunoAlexandre

Bom e grande e sempre bom e por isso que estou impaciente para ver esta montagem do Carlos :Pracima:  :Pracima: 

bom ano para todos  :Xmascheers:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

cá vai mais umas atualizações

dia de trabalho de trolha

antes de mais hoje foi um dia em que me lembrei de um topico em que outro maluco dizia assim

apenas aconselhado a casados com mais de 15 anos de casamento solido

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Bem imagino a tua mulher....

Carlos colocas-te algo entre a estrutura e o chão?Esta assente directamente?

----------


## Fernando Gonçalves

Que grande maluco  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 
espero que corra tudo bem com a nova montagem, vai ser mais um aquario de sucesso de certeza.

se precisares de ajuda avisa
grande abraço

----------


## HelderPinto

Sem palavras  :EEK!:  nem consigo imaginar o que aí vem!! 
Só posso dizer força nisso :Palmas:  :tutasla: !
Ah afinal também posso concordar com a frase desse "maluco"  :yb624: 
Só mesmo com casamento muito mas muito bem cimentado :SbSourire2: !
Cumps...

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas!
Olha que bonito tudo branquinho, fazias antes do natal, depois dizias que era decoração!  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Abraço

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Acho que o Carlos não vai ficar por aqui, ainda tem mais meio metro de parede em cada lado que ainda vai ir abaixo.

Carlos, boa sorte para este enorme projecto. :Pracima:  :Pracima:

----------


## Paulo Favinha

Não sei porquê, mas depois de ver a evolução dos aquarios do Mota, acho que o Luis Rocha tem razão: enquanto houver parede, vai haver vontade de ampliar o aquario.  :tutasla: 

Proximo objectivo: aquario de tubarões  :yb624: 

Abraço e boa sorte  :Pracima:

----------


## João_Melo

Boas.

Pelo andar da carruagem, axo que aquele bocado de parede não se vai aguentar muito tempo... :yb668:  :yb668:  :yb668: 

Que tal unir o hall a um quarto. É uma sugestão...até eu vou ajudar a fazer pó. :SbOk:  :SbOk: 

Deixa assentar a poeira e toca a trazer Água...Pois todos queremos ver esse projecto cheio...


João Melo. :Vitoria:

----------


## Jose Neves

O Nando na foto está com os cabelos brancos :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  imagino como deve andar a tua mulher :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Já viste bem os comandos da tv que estão em cima da mesa :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

cá vai mais umas atualizações e noticias fracas tambem :Icon Cry: 

com a mudança perdi 35 peixes de uma virada

apanhei os peixes todos para uma caixa de esferovite onde meti tambem 3 pepinos que tinha no aquario

os pepinos devem ter stressado e libertaram toxinas na agua da caixa

coisa abismal,em apenas meia hora matou 35 peixes super adaptados gordos cheios de vida :SbRireLarme2: 

a gente lê e farta-se de ler sobre essas coisas,mas nunca imaginei que isso fosse assim tão de repente e tão forte a esse ponto

fica mais uma experiencia adquirida da pior maneira :Admirado: 

outra coisa o silicone não agarrou a 100%  
a estrutura descasca facilmente, depois de contactar o vendedor disse-me que por cima de galvanissado deveria dar uma mão de primario
conselho atrazado :Cool: fica para quem quiser fazer o mesmo

arranjei 6 pessoas para alombar com o aquario para o sitio
outro erro,foi preciso 9
alem disso teve de entrar ao alto porque não cabia na porta e virar o aquario dentro do corredor foi uma filme  :yb665: 

bem mas tá tudo em andamento e fica as fotos da montagem do layout

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

com a mudança perdi 35 peixes de uma virada


35 peixes :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 
Bem amigo,que tudo te corra pelo melhor.Ja é muito azar
Manda mas é com esse pepinos contra a parede :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Hey pá!!
Isso é que é azar!!! Agora só pode é correr tudo bem! Já foi azar que chegue..
Quanto ao silicone, eu tinha perguntado se pintaste directamente sobre o galvanizado precisamente porque achei estranho agarrar no galvanizado, mas como não conhecia o produto... na disse nada...

Bem mas as coisas estão a andar a um ritmo espetacular.. eu ainda estou a tirar os habitantes do meu :yb665: 

Força nisso!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Pois é amigo, eu sei o que isso é!

não perdi 35 mas foram cerca de 10!é sempre dificil perder vivos....ainda por cima alguns estavam comigo desde o iniciei a agua salgada à cerca de 2 anos e meio.


Mas é preciso é ter calma......


Abraço


PS-A ver se tens isso a bombar pro Carnaval.....lool

----------


## João_Melo

Bom dia

Carlos espero que o teu azar já tenha chegado ao fim;pois uma perda de 35 vivos atira qualquer um ao charco...
Espero que tudo o resto corra da melhor forma...E que rapidamente atingas a calma da mudança..

Força CARLOS.

João Melo. :yb677:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Carlos, 

Isso anda que se farta inda ano há muitos dias tavas a partir a parede a agora já ta o layout a ser feito...
Estou curioso do layout, colagem de rocha no vidro e tal...tudo pensado ao permenor.
So com esse bocado de rocha que puseste ja tens montes de bases para corais e ainda falta  metade do aquario.

Continua assim

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Davide C Barbosa

Boa Sorte para o novo peixanario  :SbOk:

----------


## Jose Neves

Novidades


Fotos

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

fica uma foto de atualização  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rui M. Pereira

Boas Carlos,

Conseguiste fazer-me ficar pelo menos uns 10 minutos a olhar para essa foto.

Está muito "clean", gosto disso, parabéns pelo teu novo projecto.

Cump.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Está muito bom!!!

Espero ver isso ao vivo brevemente...

Podias colocar fotos das várias zonas mais perto....

Cumps

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Concordo com o que foi dito.
Embora ainda esteja estranhamente 'clean'... não é comum nos nossos aquários, embora também tenha tentado fazer algo 'clean' no meu.

O Pedro pede umas fotos e eu faço o mesmo pedido.
4 fotos dos 4 'maciços' de rocha seriam uma excelente ajuda a perceber o que tens aí.

Penso que a tua ideia, passou por seleccionar os corais que realmente gostas e oferecer-lhes espaço para serem verdadeiras colónias.

Não sei se vais consegui-lo manter assim.
O que aí tens, convida a que se monte e deixe estar durante muito tempo sem lhe mexer... :SbSourire2: 

Com mais peixada, isso ainda vai ficar melhor!
Muito bom!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Manuel Gomes

Depois de muitos milhares de layouts que vi em dezenas de foruns, finalmente vi algo que é a minha ideia para a reformulação do meu aquário.
Portanto, Parabéns.

Apesar disso, minha ideia é um pouco diferente. Passa pela colonização dos branches com zoanthus e palitoas seleccionados, Lps e alguns (poucos) sps.

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

Carlos, 
Topo de gama! 
Um dia destes passo por aí para ver ao vivo, abraço.

----------


## Heitor Simões

Bom dia!

Carlos, o layout está bonito e original, quando os corais crescerem vai ficar espantoso.

Agora tenho uma duvida? Não vais ter rocha viva nenhuma? Terás que reduzir o número de peixes? Vais por rocha na sump?

Muito limpo...

Aguardemos pela evolução que espero seja do teu agrado.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Carlos.

Parabéns. Fizeste a base do _layout_, precisamente, da forma que há muito me anda na cabeça.

Quem tiver espaço no SUMP para colocar a rocha viva, julgo que a melhor forma de construir um _layout_ para reef será como tu fizeste.

Esse tipo de construção irá permitir, numa primeira análise, duas coisas:

1.ª - Uma melhor e mais eficiente circulação da massa de água;

2.ª - Com o crescimento dos corais terás o l_ayout_ mais natural que se poderá imaginar, pois será construídos pelos seres vivos que aí tens. Não há a intervenção da mão humana.

Agora só falta seguir a evolução.

Mais uma vez, muitos parabéns pela ideia!  :Pracima:

----------


## NunoAlexandre

ate me babei , simples , bonito , tal e qual como gosto , assim ate da gosto partir uma parede :SbSourire: .

----------


## Carlos Prates

Olá Carlos,

Antes de mais parabéns pelo novo projecto. É sempre um "crime" desmontar um aquário como o que tinhas, mas eu percebo... Às tantas a malta farta-se de olhar para o mesmo quadro... :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 

Uma vez mais gosto muito do teu layout, quando esses corais crescerem, ou forem em quantidade suficiente acho que vai ficar espetacular... Eu que não tenho jeito nenhum para layouts :yb620:  :yb620:  :yb620: . Qualquer dia ainda te contrato para vires refazer o meu :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: .

Duas perguntinhas:
- A mudança teve influencias no fragário, ou mantens esse sistema inalterado?
- Que tal as Vortech? Estás satisfeito?

Um abraço,
Carlos Prates

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

obrigado a todos pelas palavras e incentivo :Coradoeolhos: 

mas a verdade é que eu não invento nada  :SbSourire2: 

passo horas a ler e a tirar ideias um pouco de cada lado

de todos os grandes sistemas que vejo copio sempre algo que acho que vale a pena 
o resultado é o que se vê sempre a tentar tirar erros feitos anteriormente

eu não sou uma pessoa de ideias fixas estou constantemente a mudar consoante a minha experiência e tirando muitas vezes ilações da experiência dos outros




> - A mudança teve influencias no fragário, ou mantens esse sistema inalterado?


todo o sistema do fragario tá ligado ao principal,é assim que tou a pensar aguentar o ciclo deste.e claro uns :yb663:  :yb663:  a ver se ajuda  :yb624:  :yb624: 




> Que tal as Vortech? Estás satisfeito?


opá é assim, desde que me rotolaram aqui como lojista não dou opiniões sobre equipamento e muito menos do que vendo

pela razão de que o negocio para mim foi uma coisa do qual acabei sendo quase obrigado a entrar
face a não conseguir muito material do qual não tinha acesso a não ser como logista,
mesmo gastando mais material que muitas lojas, sempre tive muitos problemas para arranjar o que queria
comprendendo que quem vive do comercio da aquariofilia a maior parte das vezes é obrigado a comprar e vender o que lhe dá lucro e não o que é bom ou o especifico da agua salgada

e como tudo para mim é, ou vai ou racha  :JmdALEnvers: 

optei por montar negocio vendendo apenas o que acho que é bom e que vale a pena,não olhando tanto a vertente comercial porque felizmente não é o que me dá o pão :SbSourire2: 

mesmo assim,isso faz com que a minha opinião sobre os produtos que vendo seja sempre de desconfiar :yb624: 

aqui no forum gostava que o pessoal me visse como mais um membro e não como um comerciante

por essa razão não faço, nem nunca fiz propaganda seja do que for

pessoalmente ou por mp posso dar a minha opinião como sempre dei :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## João Seguro

boas Carlos, muitos parabéns pelo trabalho que fizeste, está mesmo muito bonito e agradável à vista.

Essa rocha que estás a utilizar é RM ou DIY?

Abraço e boa sorte

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Parece-me que a moda dos reef branches vai pegar  :SbSourire:  :SbSourire:  :SbSourire: 

A mim já me convenceu  :yb624: 

Cumprimentos
Hugo de Oliveira

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Carlos,

A nova montagem promete  :SbOk:  em cerca de semana e meia já tem layout e frags colocados, espectáculo, agora é deixar crescer, um ou dois anitos e não mexer  :SbOk3:  hehe  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> agora é deixar crescer, um ou dois anitos e não mexer  hehe


O problema será mesmo esse... não mexer...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jose Neves

grande carlos :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  meu comerciante :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

Belo sem duvida, quero é ver mais fotos

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

cá ficam uma fotos rapidas da evolução das coisas

----------


## José B. Ferreira

Viva Grande Carlos,

Isso está a ficar um espectáculo. Quando esses frags crescerem então é que vai ficar fora de série.

Força nisso

Mc

José B. Ferreira

----------


## Ricardo Oliveira

Ola Carlos 
Diz-me uma coisa, essa queda de agua assim posta nas costas, não faz muito barulho no retorno? Estas satisfeito com essa montagem?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Este homem é um MISTER!!!
Não pára!!!

Mais uma excelente montagem!
Mais um excelente trabalho!
Mais uma excelente ajuda para quem quer perceber como estas coisas funcionam!

Vou ter mesmo de te fazer nova visita quando estiver a ultimar o meu, porque também tenho a ideia de fazer à base de branches!

Isso está com um aspecto extraordinário!

O que eu desejo é que daqui a uns anos possamos todos estar aqui a ver imagens do Mota's Reef XVIII. Não que queria que este termine rapidamente, mas com o teu dinamismo, não me admirava nada e era sinal que estavamos todos lúcidos ainda.

well done, Sir. :yb677:

----------


## LUIS ROCHA

Meus amigos, o Carlos só fica satisfeito quando for dono do oceanario!!!!! :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:   :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Boas Carlos,

Está de facto a ficar maravilhoso... :yb677:  :yb677: !

Mas este tipo de aquario, ou seja à base de branches e com aspecto clean, só é possível se tivermos mais rocha viva noutro local, sump ou outro aquario, não será isso?
Neste caso o Carlos beneficia do fragario como fonte de rocha viva em quantidade...

Parabéns pelo aquario inovador aqui no forum!  :Palmas:  Optimo para criar novos layout's para os novos e velhos membros!!

Ab
João

----------


## Jose Neves

novidades

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

novidades boas e más(para mim)

minhas contas correram mal :yb620:  e o sistema não foi capaz de aguentar tanta mudança em tão pouco tempo

os corais foram-se aguentando embora o sistema tenha tremido parou crescimentos na totalidade perdi algumas cores e tudo entrou em ciclo 

resultado :Admirado:  cianos por todo lado :Cool: 

os peixes foi muito pior,bastou um lucusternon apanhar ponto branco e rapidamente se expandiu a todos os vivos do sistema
muita agua nova, aquarios por maturar fizeram o resto
morreu quase tudo de vivos

entre salvar peixes e stressar mais ainda os corais com mudanças de sistemas e alterações optei por deixar os peixes morrer :Icon Cry: 

vou ver se tiro umas fotos atualizadas :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Jose Neves

> boas
> 
> novidades boas e más(para mim)
> 
> minhas contas correram mal e o sistema não foi capaz de aguentar tanta mudança em tão pouco tempo
> 
> os corais foram-se aguentando embora o sistema tenha tremido parou crescimentos na totalidade perdi algumas cores e tudo entrou em ciclo 
> 
> resultado cianos por todo lado
> ...


Há poucos a escrever aquilo que tu escreves, afinal há peixes que morrem....

È um pena :yb620:  :yb620:

----------


## Manuel Faria

Boas

Carlos, lamento sinceramente que tal tenha acontecido mas pelo que me deu para ver, pelo pouco tempo que estive contigo, tenho a certeza que vais dar a volta por cima e dentro em pouco terás o sistema a funcionar a 100% :Pracima:  :Pracima:

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Carlos, uma palavra de alento, espero que rápido reponhas o sistema, é preciso calma.

 :Pracima:

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Xi pa... :Icon Cry: ...de facto terrível  :yb620: 

Mas animo  :SbOk5:  que daqui a pouco o ciclo esta feito e tudo voltará à normalidade!!  :Palmas: 

Mas como se aprende com os erros...o que achas que fizes-te mal?  :Whistle: 
Foi o fragário que não teve rocha viva suficiente para fazer a filtração biológca do novo aquario?
Foi os reef branches que deviam ter maturado à parte?
Serão os reef branches insuficientes para a filtragem biológica que o aquario necessita?

Ab
Joao

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Uma dica...

UltraLife da OceanLife
Vodka

entre outros produtos de bactérias

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Há poucos a escrever aquilo que tu escreves, afinal há peixes que morrem....


pois......

Manuel e Heitor

obrigado pelas vossas palavras e sei que chegarei lá de novo
apenas é a ansiadade de ter de novo um bom aquario a falar mais alto

já tenho dito a muita gente que as remontagens e a experiencia leva a cometer mais erros, pelo facto de arriscarmos mais,pois o medo das coisas não correr bem que inicialmente temos quando montamos pela primeira vez já não existe




> Mas como se aprende com os erros...o que achas que fizes-te mal?


a unica coisa que fiz mal foi meter cedo demais os vivos
coisas que tava farto de saber,mas.........




> Foi o fragário que não teve rocha viva suficiente para fazer a filtração biológca do novo aquario?
> Foi os reef branches que deviam ter maturado à parte?
> Serão os reef branches insuficientes para a filtragem biológica que o aquario necessita?


se eu percebe-se alguma coisa de agua salgada talvez te pode-se responder
mas acredita que  faço montes de experiencias e não chego a conclução nenhuma

uma coisa sei por experiencia
montas um aquario novo, um dia vais apanhar cripto
faças as quarentenas que fizeres
quanto mais cedo meteres vivos, mais risco tens de morrer tudo

Artur

a unica certeza que sei que resulta é tempo

tudo o resto são meias verdades
e acredita que já experimentei para saber


Cumprimentos

----------


## Rafael Bruno

:Olá: Carlos, é triste mas paciencia, não hà volta a dar.
Levantar a cabeça e siga para a frente porque mesmo sem vivos esse aquario é grande referencia para o forum, principalmente para quem o conhece.

----------


## João_Melo

Boa Noite.

Bom Carlos, que de facto tens tudo para ir em frente, e tu serás o teu melhor guia.
Agora o que aconteceu, quase que arrisco a dizer, é normal nos queremos ver os nossos sonhos tornados realidade...o que por vezes faz com que arrisquemos o máximo umas vezes saímos pela escapatória outras vezes vamos contra os fardos que estão na curva.
Por isso só tenho a dizer, segue o teu instinto: pois foi ele que te colocou nesse patamar tão elevado e de difícil alcance.
Só posso dizer FORÇA Carlos, foi apenas mais uma pedra no caminho. :Vitoria:  :Vitoria:  :Vitoria: 


João Melo

----------


## helder_lima

Boas Carlos,

"A pressa é inimiga da perfeição" :Coradoeolhos: 
Mas se o pessoal bem te conheçe em breve estas de volta em grande... Força nisso, foi só mais uma pedra no sapato... Pena pelas tuas perdas mas a vida é mm assim... 

Força :SbOk: 
Cumprimentos
Helder

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

obrigado pelas palavras de animo e pelas muitas mps recebidas

mas quando meti aqui no topico o que tinha acontecido já tinha passado algum tempo,apenas não quis vir aqui de novo e dizer que tava tudo a correr bem tendo passado pelo que falei

aqui vai uma atualização do aquario que acho que agora vai pelo bom caminho
as cianos começam a desaparecer e a coralina tá a atacar em força por todo lado

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

continuação

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

a para acabar :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Rui M. Pereira

Isto é que é rapidez, gostei

Desejo sucesso para este novo projecto.

Cumprimentos

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Espectáculo  :Pracima:  Agora é deixar crescer  :SbOk3:   :SbSourire2:

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Aquario fenomenal...mas ao vivo... :EEK!: ...é de ficar a babar!  :tutasla: 

Na altura que o vi ao vivo, tinhas lá uns peixes, mas a beleza dos corais nos reefbranches é tal que nem lhes liguei nenhuma!  :Palmas: 

Tudo escolhido a dedo...Zoanthus XPTO de barbas amarelas, uma floresta de euphylias variadas... :yb624: ....SPS's a subir pelos branches...enfim um frenesim de cores e vida... :tutasla: 

Falta a foto do aqua todo... :Whistle: 

Ah, só um aparte, a catalaphylia que te comprei é bem mais bonita que a tua... :yb624:  :yb624:   :Coradoeolhos: ...e está a crescer mt bem!! (à custa de umas artemias e mysis de vez em quando...)

Ab
João

----------


## António Vitor

continua a ser do melhor que cá se faz....
mas claro está...só para quem pode...e sabe...
 :Wink:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

E é isto um aquário vindo de um problema grave... :EEK!: 

Está com óptimo aspecto!!! :tutasla:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa noite

Após um repto que me foi lançado, aqui estou eu a colocar algumas questões.

O teu actual layout foi construído à custa de branches. Essa filosofia, apregoada de 'clean', obriga a um considerável background de rocha viva.

O problema que tiveste com os peixes, foi derivado a essa ausência de RV no sistema?

Que quantidade de rocha viva tens tu? 

Onde a tens armazenada?

Os branches estão esverdeados, próprio de um sistema onde o a alga  coralina ainda não se impôs. Que equipa de limpeza tens tu para te comer esse verde?

Qual a tua rotina de manutenção? Em tempos usaste TPA gota a gota... ainda usas essa filosofia?

Perante a tua actual quantidade de Tridacnas (muitas!  :Coradoeolhos:  ) notaste alguma coisa na redução de nitratos?

E o cálcio, suponho que tenhas grandes consumos de cálcio, ou pelo facto de os corais ainda não formarem colónias, não notas assim nada de especial?

Reactor de kalk?
Reactor com carvão?
Reactor de fosfatos?

Refúgios, penso que foi algo que largaste...

Algo de químicos? Penso que não.... penso que os químicos serão mais necessários em sistemas como o meu, onde a única água que entra é sintéctica e não como o teu, onde as TPA's são realizadas com água do mar...

Bom, aqui ficam algumas questões?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

todo mundo gosta de elogios dos quais agradeço :Coradoeolhos: 
mas gosto tambem que o pessoal ponha as suas duvidas,das quais respondo dentro dos meus conhecimentos 




> O teu actual layout foi construído à custa de branches. Essa filosofia, apregoada de 'clean', obriga a um considerável background de rocha viva.


tenho apenas meia duzia de kilos de rocha viva na sump para poder ajudar num ou noutra altura em que queira mudar ou ajustar o layout





> problema que tiveste com os peixes, foi derivado a essa ausência de RV no sistema?


penso que não,eu meti cedo demais os peixes numa semana já tinha uns 20 peixes no sistema
pensei que o facto de estar ligado ao fragario aguenta-se o impacto,mas errei redondamente estava uma bomba relogio pronta a rebentar, mal entra-se o primeiro peixe com problemas




> Que quantidade de rocha viva tens tu? 
> 
> Onde a tens armazenada?


em parte já respondi em cima

agora no sistema todo, englobando o principal e o fragario devo ter uns 100 de rocha viva




> Os branches estão esverdeados, próprio de um sistema onde o a alga coralina ainda não se impôs. Que equipa de limpeza tens tu para te comer esse verde?


felizmente todo o ciclo tá a passar muito rapidamente,penso eu devido a ter tudo ligado ao fragario
os branches esverdeados e os vidros de fundo começam a crescer coralina por todo o lado o que me dá entender que está no bom caminho

as equipas de limpeza são  turbos  para as rochas e vidros e estrelas de areia para ir mexendo o areão

aqui tá uma coisa engraçada que leio quase todos os dias
quando se pergunta que equipa de limpeza usar,todo mundo responde ermitas turbos e nassarios
quando os ermitas são predadores e só comem algas em ultimo recurso

enquanto houver nassarios e turbos eles vão-se intertendo a comer a maior parte da equipa de limpeza

eu a contar com isso tinha +/-100 turbos preparados nos fragarios onde ia adicionando conforme aparecia mais ou menos algas para serem limpas
existe uma expecie que come tudo quanto é alga apenas é dificel de aparecer nos mercados 
mas eu a contar com isso foi juntando sempre que os fornecedores tinham en stock




> Qual a tua rotina de manutenção? Em tempos usaste TPA gota a gota... ainda usas essa filosofia?


com o tempo foi deixando de fazer certas coisas,umas por necessidade como as TPA
e passo a expliar porquê,com tanto aquario para limpar quase diariamente aliado aos corais que vendo no fragario acabo por ter de mudar muita agua

quase todos os dias aspiro os fundos dos aquario e o pessoal leva muita agua nas sacos onde vão os corais e peixes

posso apenas quantificar que gasto uma media de 2400 litros de agua em +/- 3 semanas




> Perante a tua actual quantidade de Tridacnas (muitas!  ) notaste alguma coisa na redução de nitratos?][/


Tridacnas são a minha perdição

tenho 14 no principal,agora em questão de nitratos vou ser sincero já não faço esse teste a mais de um ano




> E o cálcio, suponho que tenhas grandes consumos de cálcio, ou pelo facto de os corais ainda não formarem colónias, não notas assim nada de especial?


por agora o meu reactor de calcio dá conta dos consumos
mas isto é por agora... uma das grandes dificuldades de manter SPS é saber o quanto o sistema consome, e ainda  pior é ter a rotina de seguir isso ao promenor,e ajudar quando necessario
ainda continuo a ter ideia que a melhor maneira de manter SPS é o reactor de calcio
apenas é muito dificel fazer com que o reactor produza o que realmente queremos,ai está a tal ajuda que temos de dar
acontece que usando só o baling conseguiremos manter os niveis mais estaveis de KH,Calcio e magnesio,mas penso eu que falta algo mais...o quê não faço ideia




> Reactor de kalk?



cá está outros dos grandes mitos da agua salgada

kalk... desde a primeira hora a pingar 

eu com o tempo e a minha  experiencia e de muita gente que me aparece

tenho a ideia que o pessoal mata mais corais com kalk do que simplemente se não usar nada

vamos a explicar o meu raciocinio

o kalk é bom...  acredito que sim
mas a maior parte das pessoal não tem experiencia como usar
então com é barato faz uns diy manhosos usa o famoso truque do garrafão
e pimba kalk lá para dentro
não se lembra que o kalk é um quimico,e como todos os quimicos, perigoso..
a maioria do pessoal tem apenas aquario pequenos de +/- 200 litros, um litro de kalk acabado de fazer mete o ph de um aquario com essa litragem altissimo
fora os artistas que mexem no fundo de garrafão e pimba para a sump
um aquario de agua salgada prime-se pela estabilidade
o que acabei de exemplificar ,faz com que o aquario tenha em pouco espaço de tempo de adaptar a bruscas mudanças quimicas

na minha ideia se não tiveres dinheiro para comprar um bom reactor de kalk e
bons aparelho de medição para a sua adição
poupa mais dinheiro ainda, e não uses kalk,acredita que só tens a ganhar

eu deixei de usar kalk a mais de 1 ano,coralina cresce na mesma por todo lado com a mesma rapidez 
kalk, bom ou mau.... não sei :SbSourire2: 

usava e tinha  X resultados
deixei de usar e tenho os mesmo resultados





> Reactor com carvão?


uso carvão num filtro externo do tempo da agua doce,mudo mensalmente




> Reactor de fosfatos?


uso antifostactos da deltec,aqui aconselho a usar metade do recomendado e mudar em menos tempo

usado em grandes quantidades notei que certos corais não se dão bem,enquantos outros melhoram as cores




> Refúgios, penso que foi algo que largaste...


refugios, DSB e tretas, que só acumulam lixo acabei com tudo
mantenho ou tento manter tudo o mais limpo possivel


Cumprimentos

----------


## João_Melo

Boa tarde.

Depois de ler o teu comentário.....Digo que quem fala assim não é gago e de facto a experiência faz toda a diferença, pois por muito que se leia e se discuta irá existir *sempre* mais do que uma interpretação quanto aos resultados obtidos. Por vezes é aquele que mais jeito nos dá.

Cada sistema é único, e por sua vez diferente (Tal como as pessoas) o objectivo final é que é sempre o mesmo, satisfazer um desejo e o meu desejo nem sempre é o mesmo do colega do lado.

(Comentário do ponto de vista pratico sem nenhum rigor cientifico, pois o rigor por vezes só COMPLICA, e temos que nos lembrar na natureza tudo acontece da forma mais simples possível)


João Melo  :yb665:  :yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

Ola Carlos, queia saber pk dizes que era melhor não usar kalk ou usar ou não usar é o mesmo. Fiquei um pouco confuso é pk eu uso o ping ping no meu aquario e agora não sei dedevo deixar ou continuar.

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Carlos,
Parece-me que vi um pepino do mar numa foto do teu aqua mais acima,não será uma bomba relogio?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Ola Carlos, queia saber pk dizes que era melhor não usar kalk ou usar ou não usar é o mesmo. Fiquei um pouco confuso é pk eu uso o ping ping no meu aquario e agora não sei dedevo deixar ou continuar.


o quero dizer é que é melhor não usar, que usar mal :Coradoeolhos: 

se é que me fiz entender :Admirado: 




> Parece-me que vi um pepino do mar numa foto do teu aqua mais acima,não será uma bomba relogio?


eu gosto de pepinos para remexer o areão


mais umas fotos atualizadas agora que o aquarios fez 3 meses desde a montagem














g]

----------


## Jose Neves

fALTA UMA DA GERAL

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

a pedido de varias familias :yb624:  :yb624:  cá vai uma atualização :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

oi Carlos,

Muito bom mesmo, sem duvida um aquário de referência.

abraço

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

Muito giro o facto de os corais estarem a moldar o esqueleto rochoso, estando eles próprios a redefinir o layout do aquariofilista.
É um tipo de layout que favorece e muito os corais tipo prato que vão fechando o vazio, muito mais que um layout maciço de rocha. 

Água também não te falta...  :Smile: 

Muito bom!

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Jose Neves

6 estrelas e ao vivo é outra coisa, por muito que tentes com as fotos não consegues demonstrar

----------


## nuno trocado

Muito bom mesmo  :yb677:  
mais uma vez é demonstrado um sistema lindissimo e bem equilibrado  :Palmas: 

Abraço Nuno

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

apareceu aqui um amigo que tirou umas fotos :SbOk: 

fica algumas das dezenas de fotos impacaveis que cá deixou

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

continua :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> cá vai a terceira tentativa de fazer alguma coisa de jeito
> dizem que a terceira é de vez


Boas, Carlos.

Faço minhas as tuas palavras há 3 meses atrás. Está soberbo! :SbSourire24:

----------


## Paulo Rui Silva

Simplesmente BRUTAL  :Palmas: 
Quando pensamos que está bonito ele volta á carga com actualizações que me deixam de boca aberta...
Parabens Carlos está Fabulastico :yb677:  vai postando novidades  :Coradoeolhos: 

Abc

----------


## João Seguro

boas Carlos, esses corais realmente estão um espanto  :Wink:  os meus parabéns ao fotógrafo e ao dono :P

Olha tu podes por umas fotos de como está a tua estrutura agora? queira ver o aspecto do silicone que tinhas aplicado. Em tu opinião foi uma boa aposta ou não? Recomendas?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

um videozinho da hora da paparoca

hora da paparoca on Vimeo

a qualidade do vídeo não é a melhor(foi telemóvel)

mas dá para ver que ninguém passa fome 


Cumprimentos

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Epa vais me desculpar mas... nao sei como consegues gostar do teu aquario Carlos, para ja é pequenino...cores não ha é tudo castanho...peixes é so donzelas e mesmo assim magros e cheios de doenças...nao sei como.... :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe: 

Ta fantastico Carlos, quando for grande, e isso sera complicado, quero um aquario igual ao teu  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> um videozinho da hora da paparoca
> 
> hora da paparoca on Vimeo


Boas Carlos,

De facto está fantástico, ainda para mais o novo sistema com poucos meses...  :SbOk: 

Se for possível, poderias actualizar o setup com a lista dos vivos? Gostava de tirar umas ideias...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Cômé Carlos?!

Bota aí actualizações quando puderes!  :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia




> Cômé Carlos?!
> Bota aí actualizações quando puderes!


O Carlos pode colocar as fotos que quiser... mas será muito mais produtivo fazer uma almoçarada!

Não há nada que transmita aquela calma que se vive junto ao aquário.
Experiência vivida no dia de ontem!  :SbSourire2: 

 :Palmas: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ah ele não se vai safar de nova visita, não!

ai não vai mesmo!  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

infelizmente vendi a minha maquina e por algum tempo não vai haver fotos :Coradoeolhos: 


quanto a almoçarada,desde que haja aderencia da parte do pessoal

não me importo de marcar,pois para mim não há nada melhor que passar um dia com o pessoal no convivio

fora a questão de lojista, continuo um viciado ao mais alto nivel heheh

por isso,quem estiver interessado em se fazer uma almoçarada 
basta demontrar aqui o interesse que marca-se já uma coisa porreira :SbOk5:  :SbOk5:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

Isso era bom para Setembro...Agora o pessoal tá mais a pensar nas férias....e a contar os  pra ir pra debaixo da palmeira, ou do toldo ou do chapéu de Sol! :yb624: 

Cumps

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

hoje foi dia que tirei o pó a maquina :Coradoeolhos: 

vão ter de levar com umas fotos  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Isso devia ter bolinha no canto superior porque é obsceno!

Espectáculo!!!  :yb677:

----------


## RuiFeliciano

Mete lá a geral para o pessoal se babar ainda mais  :Wink:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

hoje deu-me para brincar com a maquina fotográfica 

tendes de me aturar  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

para finalizar

----------


## Miguel Pereira

Fantástico Carlos  :Olá: ,
Os Corais, os Peixes e as fotos.
Cumprimentos, :yb677:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

muito bom Carlos adorei os LPS  :Wink: 

Pedro

----------


## João Seguro

Espetacular, esses corais têm óptimo aspecto ^^

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia

 :Palmas:  Muito bom para um nano.  :SbSourire2: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> hoje deu-me para brincar com a maquina fotográfica


Só tenho uma coisa a dizer:

CONTINUA A BRINCAR!!!  :tutasla:

----------


## Jose Neves

Nada mal para quem está a começar....

Fantástico :Palmas:

----------


## José B. Ferreira

Boas Carlos,

Esse aquário continua um espectáculo.

Parabéns.

José Ferreira

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

Chamo à atenção aos Moderadores e Administradores deste forum, que o utilizador Carlos Mota deveria ser permanentemente banido do forum, pois, são utilizadores como ele que nos fazem gastar rios de dinheiro neste hobby a tentar "iguala-los".


Bem sei que a inveja é pecado, mas como não sou crente, lá vou eu "invejar" mais um pouco para o meu canto das invejas.

Abraço
RR

PS: e ainda por cima o gajo tb tem um BMW

PS2: só para dizer que o aquario está B-R-U-T-A-L.

----------


## José Miguel Lopes

:Palmas: Muito bom mesmo parabéns! :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Carlos

 :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 
 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Florbela Tavares

:Olá:  Carlos

Com imagens desta beleza, estou sempre pronta para o aturar.

 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  simplemente perfeito.

----------


## Alexandre Jorge Monteiro

Boas  :Olá: 

Este aquário está FANTÁSTICO.

Então desde que descobriu o segredo para a reprodução de tridacnas  :yb624:  :yb624:  de semana para semana elas têm aumentado já vai em cerca de 40 e acho que não vai ficar por aqui.

----------


## Pedro Costa

Olá Carlos muitos parabéns pelo teu aquário, gostava que me esclarecesses uma dúvida. Como é que fixaste os reef branches ao fundo do aquário? ou estão simplesmente apoiados!

Um abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

obrigado a todos  :Coradoeolhos:  todos nos gostamos de ver o nosso trabalho reconhecido :JmdALEnvers: 




> Como é que fixaste os reef branches ao fundo do aquário? ou estão simplesmente apoiados!


colei a seco com silicone,

----------


## João_Melo

Bom dia. Carlos.

De facto é sempre com enorme prazer que vejo as imagens da tua pequena barreira de coral.
Simplesmente do melhor que há por estes lados.
Continua a partilhar connosco este nicho de loucura.

 :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas: 

João Melo

----------


## PedroPedroso

Boas Carlos

se fosse a ti vendia isso tudo e comprava um BMW serie 5, era mais barato.
 :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 


muitos parabéns, é por pessoas como tu e por aquários como o teu que muitos de nós continuamos com este hobby.

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas





> se fosse a ti vendia isso tudo e comprava um BMW serie 5, era mais barato.



acredito que sim :Coradoeolhos: .....mas não era a mesma coisa.... :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Carlos...Carlos...incomodas-me tanto.... :Whistle: .... :yb624: 


Abraço

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

hoje meti no meu aquário a nova bomba Mp60w es

uma bicha incrível

melhoraram a construção e o arrefecimento da bomba
acho que visualmente é melhor ter duas bombas destas que as 4 que tinha anteriomente




meti a trabalhar e acho mais silenciosas que as mp40
achei mais fácil de sincronizar que as antigas,devem ter melhorado a placa wireless pois as ultimas só dava para sincronizar como master ou slave muito perto uma da outra
esta tentei com +/-3 metros de distancia e detectou logo a primeira 

agora os corais até vão saltar fora do aquario :yb624:  :yb624: 

mais uma coisa que não é preciso para nada :SbSourire2: 

mas dá um gosto do car... piiii ter :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Têm muito bom aspecto!

Tenho de começar a pensar nestas coisas...

----------


## cristovaogaspar

há pessoas muito venenosas!!!!!!!
deviam ser proibidas de vir para aqui.....não há é justiça

----------


## João Seguro

Isso deve ser bastante eficaz mas aposto que não é para o orçamento da maioria de nós

----------


## Marco Madeira

Impressionante Carlos!!
Os meus sinceros parabéns pelo belo aquário que tens!  :SbSourire2:  :SbOk: 
Transpira saude e dedicação!

Abraço, 
Marco.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olha o grande( :Big Grin: ) Marco Madeira!

Como está o meu amigo? De regresso à aquariofilia? Espero bem que sim! Fazes falta aqui aos fóruns.

Temos de ir beber uma cervejola com Nielsen outra vez.... "Up the Queen!"


E Marco.... tens de fazer uma visita ao Mota.... É impressionante! O aquário e o sistema de propagação. Do melhor que já vi... tenho a certeza que ias adorar.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Olha o grande() Marco Madeira!
> 
> Como está o meu amigo? De regresso à aquariofilia? Espero bem que sim! Fazes falta aqui aos fóruns.
> 
> Temos de ir beber uma cervejola com Nielsen outra vez.... "Up the Queen!"
> 
> 
> E Marco.... tens de fazer uma visita ao Mota.... É impressionante! O aquário e o sistema de propagação. Do melhor que já vi... tenho a certeza que ias adorar.


Já estávamos era a combinar uma visitinha duns quantos lá a cima...  :yb665:

----------


## Marco Madeira

Boas Ricardo...  :SbSourire2: 
Ena, não me faças lembrar do bebado do Nielsen!! Granda maluko!, o rei do Conhaque!  :EEK!: 

Épa... o bicho anda ai á solta outra vez, estou a pensar montar uma coisita pequena mas já sabes como é... Começa pequeno e de repente temos um aquário 10x maior passado uns tempos.

Vou aparecendo de vez em quando para ver o que o pessoal anda a fazer, não quero ficar dezactualizado que isto é pior que os computadores!!

Sim, o "tanque" aqui do Mota até "aborrece" de tanta qualidade.
Se o pessoal combinar uma visita ao Carlos e ele deixar, eu prometo que apareço...  :SbOk: 

Parabens mais uma vez Carlos, granda "tanque"!!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Fico contente por te ver por aqui... és uma mais-valia para o fórum.

Até porque é preciso alguém que me dê na cabeça quando digo mal das DSB!  :Big Grin:  Assim tem mais piada discutir... eheh.

No último fim de semana de Maio, vou estar em Portugal, adorava participar num almoço no Sábado 29 de Maio, dava para matar as saudades dos aquários e dos amigos da aquariofilia. 

Que dizes Mota? *Um almoço a 4 de Junho no fragário do Norte? 
*Pessoal de Lisboa... podem vir?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas



> e o pessoal combinar uma visita ao Carlos e ele deixar, eu prometo que apareço...


Marco

embora não me conheças pessoalmente tu és das pessoas que uns anos mais admirava,foi vendo aquários como o teu que o vicio se foi formando até chegar ao ponto onde chegou

independentemente de até onde cheguei fica sempre o respeito por pessoas como tu que começaram o desbravamento do que foi o começo 

das tuas teorias malucas de usar agua natural
da reprodução de xenias, e muitos mais coisas que agora nem me lembro :Coradoeolhos: 
mas para mim eram absorvidas como não houvesse amanhã
receber-te em minha casa é um prazer para mim,fica o convite  :SbOk: 





> Que dizes Mota? Um almoço a 4 de Junho no fragário do Norte? 
> Pessoal de Lisboa... podem vir?


por mim tudo bem :Coradoeolhos:  sabes que nunca me canso das farras aquariofilistas :SbBiere5:  :SbBiere5: 

irei abrir um tópico sobre esse almoço 



Cumprimentos

----------


## Marco Madeira

Carlos...
será um prazer ver essa beleza de tanque e trocarmos umas opiniões!! Lembro-me bem quando iniciaste o teu percurso e ver onde chegaste é realmente espetacular! Os foruns realmente ajudaram muito e ainda bem que este e outros ainda existem para ajudar o pessoal a começar.

Combinem isso a sério, tambem gostava de te rever Ricardo!
Hugo, queres lá acima então?

Abraço,
Marco

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

É páh... por mim à partida dá qualquer FDS e pode ser perfeitamente no que o Ricardo referiu.

Ricardo, como estás mais longe vê tu o fds que a malta aqui organiza-se!

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Eu alinho !
Sempre tive o desejo de conhecer o fragário do Carlos ainda para mais com a companhia de tão ilustres companheiros do Hobby ! A aquariofilia é como os clubes de futebol. Nunca se muda, nem nunca se perde a "pica". Regressamos sempre onde nos sentimos felizes !

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> É páh... por mim à partida dá qualquer FDS e pode ser perfeitamente no que o Ricardo referiu.
> 
> Ricardo, como estás mais longe vê tu o fds que a malta aqui organiza-se!


4 de Junho... está marcado! Vou estar em Portugal nessa altura. 

Fabuloso.... Não há melhor maneira para matar as saudades dos aquário do que fazer um almoço destes. Para mim, estes convívios sempre foram o melhor que o hobby me dá. 

Um abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Demonstro também o meu interesse nesse almoço! :HaEbouriffe: 

Agora falando do aquário, Carlos que inveja essa colecção de acan e tridacnas...mas porque é que eu gosto tanto de "anjinhos"! :yb624:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

É muito bom voltar a ver-te por aqui Marco! :SbOk: 

Quanto ao almoço, vamos a isso.....! :SbBiere5: 


Cumprimentos,

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

tambem alinho no almoço!!

Malta vão gostar de ver o novo bicho de estimação do Carlos, 1 lindo exemplar do Chaelmon Rostratus, come que nem um desalmado!!

Não é Carlos!!!

Abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Olá Marco. :Olá: 

Isto é que é uma droga, todos acabam por voltar. :yb624:  :yb624: 

Nota: Já tens um frag para o teu novo aquário, montipora de jarro verde florescente consegui recuperar esse coral, que eu comprei na Reefdiscus e o Rui tinha tirado um bocado. :SbSourire2: 

Esse do almoço até eu ia se o pessoal aqui do deserto alinha se, tenho carro para 7, é só combinar.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Malta vão gostar de ver o novo bicho de estimação do Carlos, 1 lindo exemplar do Chaelmon Rostratus, come que nem um desalmado!!


Mas come o quê?LPS?

A ver se desta vez consigo alinhar!Tenho Saudades da Francesinha!

Rogério guarda um lugar para mim, loool!

cumps

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

ontem recebi uma visita aqui do nosso amigo Carlos Basaloco
e andamos a fazer umas brincadeiras com a camera dele

[url=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evVEULEcylU[/url]

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Brutal o aquário!!!  :tutasla: 

parece pouca circulação, desligaste as bombas ou é impressão minha? :Admirado:

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> parece pouca circulação, desligaste as bombas ou é impressão minha?


Desconfio que eram as MP60 em modo "Hora da Paparoca"  :Smile:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva Carlos,

Foi um prazer andar ai a fazer experências com a maquina, posso adientar que foi o primeiro aquário a ser filmado, ainda ando um pouco verde nisso das filmagens com SLR!

Logo já coloco aqui umas fotozitas tiradas ai!!

abraço

----------


## João Seguro

Está mesmo brutal !!! Se eu passo muito tempo a olhar para o meu que só tem a equipa de limpeza imagino tu :P

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Seguem as fotos!! :SbOk5: 





































Abraço

----------


## António P Sousa

Boas

Está magnifico  :yb677:  :yb677: 

Cumps.
António Sousa

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Essas Anthias partem-me todo....

Quem me dera!!! :Admirado:

----------


## Marco Madeira

...e aquele "quintal" de Acanthastreas ??

Bolas Carlos...  :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Rogerio

Este aquário é sem duvida alguma, um sonho ao alcance de poucos ... eu sei que inveja é uma coisa muito feia   :SbClown: 

É difícil, para quem já teve o privilegio de ver este aquário ao vivo, dizer o que nele se gosta mais, os peixes, os corais, a beleza no seu conjunto, enfim, tudo muito, muito bom e com um bom gosto fora dos padrões normais.

Quanto à inveja  :SbClown: , só me resta descer ao andar de baixo e trazer os corais e peixes iguais aos que tens  :yb624: 

Já tive oportunidade de te dar os parabéns pessoalmente, mas fica também aqui, mais uma vez, os meus parabéns e a minha admiração por tudo o que conseguiste, não só no teu aquário pessoal, como no Fragário do Norte.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Ai mãezinha... só as scolymias valem mais que o meu carro.  :Big Grin: 

Muito Bom!

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

essa montanha de Acans está muito BOA!

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:yb665:  :Admirado: 

Pronto... lá se foi o interesse do almoço no Fregário do Norte. Não podias ter filmado isso depois  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  a única coisa que leva o pessoal até aí é a visita ao 1º andar para ver a evolução do aquário porque frag´s há em todo o lado  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  e tu vais colocar o video logo agora.
Parabéns Carlos está quase perfeito  :Coradoeolhos:  continua  :SbOk:  

Um abraço

----------


## Rui Bessa

Viva,
Muito bom! Cores espectaculares desse quadro vivo :tutasla: 
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Embora já tenha tido oportunidade de te dizer pessoalmente não quero deixar de tornar publica a minha profunda admiração pela tua dedicação a este hobby! Poder contemplar ao vivo e a cores essa maravilha é algo que recomendo a todos! Tens sido uma ajuda inestimável para alguém como eu que ainda está a dar os primeiros passos.
Muito obrigado!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Carlos, como está essa boracha líquida que usaste na estrutura?

Aguenta-se com o sal?
voltarias a usar?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Carlos, como está essa boracha líquida que usaste na estrutura?


sim é uma maravilha 
tenho já usado em varias situações e cada vez gosto mais :SbOk:

----------


## CarlosMarques

por experiência própria aconselho vivamente.
pois funciona não só na estrutura do aquário como na área envolvente.
exemplo pladur .

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Alguém sabe onde se vende disso aqui por Lisboa?

e preços? é que há silicone líquido e borracha líquida... :Admirado:

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva Carlos
 Eh pá...como é que amanhã vou trabalhar se continuar com os olhos em bico...fica mal :Icon Cry: 
 Eu bem me avisei para não vir ver isto...estava no meu cantinho sossegado e agora zás, catrapás...
 Há tempos(anos) que não o via...está soberbo, tem muitos peixes ,mas tem espaço, tem muitos e bonitos corais...está com mais "Classe". :Palmas: 
 Ok, acredita que és um estímulo nem que seja para  se fazer, uma coisita qualquer...

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


este fim de semana andei a brincar com a maquina e andei a tirar fotos dentro de agua

fica o resultado

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Amen   :yb677:

----------


## José J Correia

Ganda maluco brutal  :yb663:

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Carlos

Assim vale a pena brincar.
 :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Marco Madeira

Muito bom Carlos! Parabens!  :yb677:

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Muito bom  :Palmas:

----------


## João Seguro

Como sempre tudo muito bonito  :Wink:  Grande inspiração xD

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Grande Carlos... excelente fotos... como tiraste essas fotos dentro de água?

As cores e extensões de pólipos nos teus corais estão demais. Muito bom! Tens alimentado o teu aquário com a criação de fitoplancton?

E uma foto geral arranja-se?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> E uma foto geral arranja-se?


X2!!!

Andáste a brincar?
Continua a brincar, que a malta gosta das tuas brincadeiras!

----------


## Pedro N Torres

PARABÉNS!!!  :Palmas: 

Parece que tenho de fazer uma visita urgente ao Fragario para ver de perto essa evolução!!!

A maquina subaquática é aquela que inventaste? Mostra aí à malta

ABRAÇO

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

obrigado pelos elogios,cai sempre bem e o gê fica todo babado por ver o trabalho reconhecido :Coradoeolhos: 

a pedido de varias familias cá vai a minha super lente subaquatica

uma lente chinoca de 6  com um tubo pvc de 150mm colado com cola e veda :SbSourire19:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi Carlos,

Cada vez melhor esse sistema! Essas fotos estão demais, onde as foste sacar na net??ehehehehehe

Abraço grande

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Bem...

parece que coloquei as fotos no tópico errado...

Sendo assim vou repetir:












Abraço



















ABRAÇO

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Excelentes Fotos, parabéns!!!

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Obrigado pelo comentário Hugo!

Deixo mais algumas:











Abraço

----------


## João Seguro

Essas acans são LINDAS!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Boas!

Tive a sorte de assistir ao jantar da pequenada:









Um espectáculo digno de ser visto ao vivo!

Abraço

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas,

Posso dizer que este foi o maior e mais lindo Reef que já ví pessoalmente, e olha que posso dizer que ví poucos!  :yb624: 

Impossível contar a quantidade de Anthias (36 diz o Carlos...), sendo mais fácil contar as tridacnas (estas não se mexem). Os peixes e corais estão lindíssimos.

Parabéns Carlos, todo mérito para estar em qualquer capa de revista de aquariofilia sem dúvida nenhuma.

Uma sala que dispensa televisão!

Abraço,
FM

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

Boas,

Grande Mota antes de mais muitos parabéns!

Este aquário é simplesmente mágico e é muito triste que não tenha a visibilidade de outros! Se fosses espanhol o teu aquário já corria o mundo nas capas de todas as revistas  :yb665: 

Quando entrei no fragário fiquei maravilhado com o que vi... pensei que seria muito difícil surpreender-me mais a partir daquele momento, até que .... O Mota nos convidou para subir para ver o seu oceano! Ao entrar na sala até os T#$%%&%#" bateram no chão! Em duas palavras Simplesmente Mágico!

Acho que podia estar ali dias e dias a contar todo o tipo de seres vivos que ali residem! Cores simplesmente fantásticas, até parecia que o Carlos tinha andado a pintar os corais.....

Muito sinceramente faltam-me as palavras para descrever tudo o que vi. Uma centena de peixes cheios de vida e saudáveis, até parecia que tinham um sorriso na cara tal era o conforto ali dentro. Mágico também o simples facto de não se ouvir um único ruído 

A nível de corais todos me fizeram brilhar os olhos... Tridacnas penso que foram 27 contadas sendo certo que muitas delas deviam contar por 2 ou 3... 

Bem Mota resta-me sugerir que faças o que o Oceanário faz para as crianças de ir "dormir com os tubarões" mas neste casa seria algo do género " venha dormir com o oceano do Carlos Mota"

Agora fora de brincadeiras muitos parabéns e o meu muito obrigado por toda a tua dedicação a este hobby em que se vê que tudo é feito com muito respeito por toda a vida que está dentro desse aquário!

Muitos muitos muitos parabéns  :yb677:

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Fabiano e João,

não podia estar mais em acordo convosco!

Se não fosse Português já tinha sido considerado Aquário do Mês em muito site!

Mas o Carlos não é homem para desistir...vamos ver no que dá...

Abraços

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Este aquário é simplesmente mágico e é muito triste que não tenha a visibilidade de outros! Se fosses espanhol o teu aquário já corria o mundo nas capas de todas as revistas


não sejam assim,portugues se tiver de trabalhar o dobro trabalha,mas chega lá :Admirado: 

foi assim que conquistamos meio mundo :SbOk:  :SbOk:  :SbOk: 

entretanto perdemos um pouco a garra :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: mas as difilculdade se não nos matam,poe-nos mais fortes :Vitoria:  :Vitoria:  :Vitoria:  :Vitoria:  :Vitoria:  





> Quando entrei no fragário fiquei maravilhado com o que vi... pensei que seria muito difícil surpreender-me mais a partir daquele momento, até que .... O Mota nos convidou para subir para ver o seu oceano! Ao entrar na sala até os T#$%%&%#" bateram no chão! Em duas palavras Simplesmente Mágico!



tenho de meu lado a melhor maquina do marketing do mundo(o meu trabalho)


obrigado a todos pelas horas que passamos a falar do que mais gosto(aquariofilia)o resto não se deve dizer  :yb624:  :yb624: 








.

----------


## ricardotrindade

Grande Mota,
Faço as minha palavras as palavras do João e do Fabiano  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: .
Abraço

----------


## Pedro N Torres

Então já que estamos de acordo tomem lá mais estas:















Abraços

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

esta semana andei a brincar com a minha camera de filmar :Coradoeolhos: 

para quem tiver paciência  de ver :SbSourire19: fica o resultado :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Muito bom Carlos, parabéns!!!

É impressão minha ou parece que ovideo tem pequenas paragens de quando em vez?

Esse aquário está um mesmo um show!
 :Palmas:

----------


## Paulo Bio

Isto é um pedaço grande e de boa qualidade de um oceano, até fiquei com os olhos em bico  :Olá:

----------


## Joao Carlos Gomes

Impecável... :Palmas: ...a variedade de corais e peixes...parece mesmo um recife!!!!

Parabéns Carlos  :Pracima:

----------


## Pedro M Gomes

está muito bom!!!! qual é a maquina que usaste?  :Smile:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

O Maior e Melhor Reef do Atlântico Norte em Terras Lusas  :SbOk3:   :Palmas:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> boas
> 
> esta semana andei a brincar com a minha camera de filmar
> 
> para quem tiver paciência  de verfica o resultado



 :Olá:  Carlos

 :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677: 

Jorge Neves

----------


## João Diogo Ferreira

> boas
> 
> esta semana andei a brincar com a minha camera de filmar
> 
> para quem tiver paciência  de verfica o resultado


 :Icon Cry:

----------


## Filipe.Pires

Sem palavras.

----------


## Nuno Prazeres

Estou esmagado...

Deves ter aí a maior A. echinata do país... que colosso...

Já agora gostei de ver o leuco a dar caça ao sohal... normalmente é ao contrário... é bom saber que há um ou outro sohal que abaixa a bolinha, LOL!

----------


## Pedro N Torres

MARAVILHA!!!

 :Palmas: 

Muito Bom Mesmo!

Parece que agora és tu quem vai ter de me ajudar com os vídeos...

Esse aquário merece uma longa metragem!!!

ABRAÇO E PARABÉNS!!!

 :yb677:

----------


## João_Melo

Vou ter que marcar uma consulta na Terapia da Fala.
Comecei e gaguejar….E a culpa é deste senhor…..

BELISSIMO!!!!!! :Palmas:

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Ta tudo 5*, muito bom mesmo, gosto do fim "Realizador Carlos Mota" ahahahah es o homem dos 7 oficios  :Cool: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva carlos,

parabens, o aquário melhorou muito desde a ultima visita.

abraço
carlos

----------


## João Seguro

Simplesmente LINDO.............

----------


## Ana Claudia

Bom dia =)

Carlos quero mais uma vez agradecer teres me recebido tão bem na tua casa =)
Este aquário em fotos está lindo, mas ao vivo é de uma pessoa pensar que está mesmo num recife, a variedade de peixes e de coria num só espaço e todos eles bonitos e de boa saude. é simplesmente magnifico.
O Fragário do Norte também tem coisas lindissimas, e a companhia como sempre também é um espétaculo.

Mais uma vez o meu obrigado, e espero um dia pela tua visita.
Bjo

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

O que a malta daqui de baixo precisava era de um Fragário do Centro/Sul, porque digam o que disserem a malta do norte tem uma qualidade, diversidade e preços, que cá por baixo é muito difícil encontrar...

Mota, arranja lá aí um franchising para para baixo ou assim :Pracima:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas


antes de mais agredeço a todos os elogios  :Coradoeolhos:  tento apenas ter uma coisa digna de se ver,mas as vezes é cansativo estar sempre a tentar fazer melhor
mas eu sou assim, e velho demais para mudar, e minha maior luta é comigo mesmo :yb624:  :yb624: 




> Muito bom Carlos, parabéns!!!
> 
> É impressão minha ou parece que ovideo tem pequenas paragens de quando em vez?


não percebo muito disto o filme foi todo em Hd com o tamanho de 1,2Gb mesmo com um I7 levou mais de meia hora e renderizar e como estava ao mesmo tempo a mexer no computador é natural que não tenho ficado perfeito,só para teres uma ideia levou 16 horas a enviar para o youtube




> está muito bom!!!! qual é a maquina que usaste?


usei uma maquina que comprei na pixmania, que dá para filmar debaixo de agua, por acaso é muito boa sendo uma compacta FUJIFILM FinePix




> Ta tudo 5*, muito bom mesmo, gosto do fim "Realizador Carlos Mota" ahahahah es o homem dos 7 oficios


 :yb624:  :yb624: esse será sempre a minha melhor qualidade e maior defeito,alem de canalizador, electricista,ferreiro, derrenrasca tudo, e pau para toda a obra :yb624:  :yb624: 





> qualidade, diversidade e preços, que cá por baixo é muito difícil encontrar...


como farto-me de dizer e explicar a todos que cá vem, este preço só se consegue com a reprodução que é na tc que sempre bato
porque nos corais onde não consigo propagar,o preço é o do mercado

agora se compro uma ricordea a 19,90€ + iva e corto em 4, 2 meses depois estou a vender ricordeas a 20.00€ com uma margem de lucro grande 
vender pociloporas que me nascem em todos os cantos do fragario só tenho de meter +/- o custo da manutenção e energia 

nenhuma loja do pais o vai conseguir na compra e venda seja de que fornecedor for e na quantidade que o nosso mercado consome

poucas lojas tem a lojistica que eu tenho,gasto uma media de 2400 litros de agua por quinzena, isso em agua salinada envializa logo a partida todo e qualquer negocio

com 700€ de conta certa só de energia, mais acertos sempre para cima é um negocio que se eu não fosse eu patrão\empregado\ mulher da limpeza\propagador\ pau para toda a obra e afins era para esquecer

é pena não termos em portugal ninguem para fazer uma coisa bem feita de raiz para a propagação,tudo pensado ao promenor e com espaço e quantidades para dar tempo para crescer tinhamos em portugal tudo para dar certo e ganhar dinheiro com bons preços

em portugal os lojistas preferem andar a procura das melhores compras e depois matarem-se uns ao outros nos preços,onde todo mundo troca dinheiro e ninguem ganha :yb624:  :yb624: 

e eu que pensava que o meu mercado de ferragens era um mata mata :yb624:  :yb624: 


ando com umas ideias terríveis ,mas sem motivação para as meter em pratica

acho mesmo que este vai ser o meu ultimo aquário de sps,acreditem ou não ultimamente quem limpa os vidros da frente é a minha esposa

o facto de estar bem, é ter a vantagem  de estar ligado ao sistema de frags e como sou obrigado e manter tudo bem por causa do Fragário, o aquário acaba por beneficiar por arrasto




.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> como farto-me de dizer e explicar a todos que cá vem, este preço só se consegue com a reprodução


Sem dúvida!
E foi nesse sentido a minha intervenção! Não quis estar a comparar o fragário com uma loja convencional porque as diferenças são conhecidas.

O que gostava de ter mais perto era um fragário com a diversidade do teu, precisamente!  :Pracima:

----------


## Susana Martins

Boa tarde,

Tive ontem o prazer de ver este aquário ao vivo. Posso dizer que fiquei deslumbrada. A diversidade cores e corais é impressionante.
Aproveito para agradecer a disponibilidade em nos aturar e ainda por cima sem ter jantado!!! Só posso dizer que ficamos entusiasmados com o que vimos e conversamos. 

Parabéns pela loja, o Fragário do Norte tem muito para oferecer e uma qualidade de serviço impecável. 

Cumprimentos

----------

